# Anybody down for a M/M Romance rp?



## VAF (Apr 25, 2016)

i'm hoping for someone who can please post more than an incomplete sentence, and is interested in a romance rp.

this is my character, not the best reference, but i'll make a better one soon: www.furaffinity.net: Sage Reference Sheet by VAF

if you're interested, send me a message


----------



## MetroidFan (Aug 17, 2016)

VAF said:


> i'm hoping for someone who can please post more than an incomplete sentence, and is interested in a romance rp.
> 
> this is my character, not the best reference, but i'll make a better one soon: www.furaffinity.net: Sage Reference Sheet by VAF
> 
> if you're interested, send me a message



I'd like to RP! but I need to find out about the plot,though...


----------

